# Dutch royal Yacht : Information requested



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

Hello Everybody

I am looking for the real ship which was used to model the one on the below picture










According to the very few information I have, this is a Dutch yacht which would have been owned by the late Queen Juliana. The model is named "Sphinx" but I am not sure at all that it could be the name of the real one. 

Would someone have some pictures (I am making a model of this ship), and know her specification and fate?

Any help will be greatly appreciated

Kind regards VC


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi VC.

Could it be this vessel?
http://scheepvaartned.web-log.nl/photos/uncategorized/a_a_piet20hein20225200720nr.jpg

I think this is the PIET HEIN which was the Dutch Royal Yacht. Designed for the Dutch canals and lakes, it was launched in Amsterdam by Princess Juliana on Saturday 14 Aug 1937. The yacht was Holland's wedding-present to Prince Bernhard and Princess Juliana. Her maiden voyage was on the Zuyder Zee.

Fortunately the yacht seems to be still going strong. Here's the official website. In Dutch (I think) but you might be able to glean some info from it. Click on "Het Schip" to see specs. Babel Fish may be of some help.

regards,
Martin


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I have to admit my first thought was the Piet Hein, but
your Sphinx does not look anything like this. I remember
Queen Beatrix had the Green Dragon.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

The model is available on
http://www.westbourne-model.co.uk/New-Maquettes-model-boats.htm
http://www.handytronics.com/acatalog/__bateaux_15.html
Named Royal Yacht "Le Sphinx"


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Just thinking, a Royal Yacht, with a French name;
maybe Belgium? Or Monaco? Or Luxembourg? 
Egypt's was named Alexandria.
Monaco's Deo Juvante II is on sale.

Look out for Royal Yachts of the World, by Tim Madge.
Book published 1997.


----------



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

Dear Treeve and Martin

Thank you for your feedbacks.

I don't think it is the Piet Hein Either. The Piet Hein is 31 meter long, whereas the "Sphinx" is about 63 meter (1,26m at 1/50 scale). I am not sure whether the Sphinx was build before or after WWII but I think this is a motor ship.

Queen Beatrix' yacht is the Green Dragon indeed but it is a sailing barge.
http://www.bartscheepsmodellen.nl/tekoop/lemster-aak/groene-draeck.html

I will look for the book of Tim Madge

BR


----------



## David Davies (Dec 11, 2006)

*Dutch Royal Yacht*

In 1979 whilst sailing in the Wadenzee I moored for the night alongside The Groene Draeck with the Royal Princes on board. We were made very welcome but I was very embarrassed when realised my mistake. After a vetting by the security people we were found another berth. We were told at the time that she was the Duch Royal Yacht.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Two pictures of the model at
http://www.merite-maritime29.org/maquettes-navigantes.htm
Indicates that she sailed the Nile.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Le Yacht Sphinx features in the 
September 1998 Issue of 
Marine Modelling Plans & Construction Guide.


----------

